# كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه



## روح العنبر (18 يونيو 2013)

*
حبيت اقدم لك منتج جديد من مجموعة روح العنبر :*

*كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه بالجسم ( الابط والبكيني) + صابونة التبيض الخاصة يعطيك بياض رهيب فوق ماتتوقعين ويخلصك من مشكلة الاسمرار بالمنطقة ويزيد من ثقتك بنفسك *

*يستعمل مرتين باليوم صباح ومساء والاهم غسل المنطقة اولا بالصابون الخاص بالتبيض
*












*السعر : 300 ريال *

* بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس ...الخ
*

*للتواصل على الجوال و الواتس اب : 0562475977*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*

وقل حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الى الله راغبون


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*

حسبي الله لااله الاهو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 فبراير 2014)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*

استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## روح العنبر (28 فبراير 2014)

*رد: كريم تبيض المناطق الحساسه*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

